# Where Will The Next Generation Of Tradesmen Come From?



## admin

View attachment 27530

With so many classes that taught children to learn to work with their hands being removed from the schools, I can't help but wonder, who is going to teach our young people?

Have you mentored a young person? How about your own kids?


----------



## cazna

They will just appear out of need to survive, Where the training will come from well that's prob going to be DWT and u tube etc etc.

Plenty of training for builders here as they run a polytech course for a year on that but this trade??

You need steady supply of larger work and good cash flow to employ for but its the costs of it all, Wages, holiday pay more tools and so on and they have more rights than there employer, they can get money out of you in so many ways, I employed someone for nearly 4 years, Things where not going so well so one day I had it out, Told him whats what, Next day he leaves so I call my accountant and he asked what happened, I said I have enough so let it out, He said you cant do that you have to give written warnings and he now has 5 years to decide that caused him great personal stress and suffering and he could take you to court and get 5k out of you and you wouldn't have a chance.

I have enough work for me, Sometimes two, Ive thought about training someone up but really, Sit down and have a think about, HELL NO. Theres just no gain what so ever for me, Just a whole lot of stresses.


----------



## moore

It won't come out of my house!!


I wouldn't wish this chit on my worst enemy !! 

I'm 3rd generation drywaller ....It stops here!! :yes:


----------



## Aussiecontractor

cazna said:


> They will just appear out of need to survive, Where the training will come from well that's prob going to be DWT and u tube etc etc.
> 
> Plenty of training for builders here as they run a polytech course for a year on that but this trade??
> 
> You need steady supply of larger work and good cash flow to employ for but its the costs of it all, Wages, holiday pay more tools and so on and they have more rights than there employer, they can get money out of you in so many ways, I employed someone for nearly 4 years, Things where not going so well so one day I had it out, Told him whats what, Next day he leaves so I call my accountant and he asked what happened, I said I have enough so let it out, He said you cant do that you have to give written warnings and he now has 5 years to decide that caused him great personal stress and suffering and he could take you to court and get 5k out of you and you wouldn't have a chance.
> 
> I have enough work for me, Sometimes two, Ive thought about training someone up but really, Sit down and have a think about, HELL NO. Theres just no gain what so ever for me, Just a whole lot of stresses.



I had the exact same situation but he is taking me to court....for nothing...
Point is I was like a women scorned I had no faith in younger generation, that was until I gave it one more chance. Now I have an apprentice who loves his job and is eager to learn and please 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BOBTHEFIXER

Everyone i know tells me you have to have a helper at least, but i say no thanks. 

You have to open a corp or so and payroll and insurance and benefits and headache. 

Again im with the pals ubove, im a one man show even with my injury, i say to muself let the job take extra couple days, i have enough work for me and i like to spend time with my family. 

I will let my boys help me and work with me when they grow up, in 10 years, to let them see the real life and challenges, and know the value of $ and that its not easy. 

And i will back them to uni fees on whatever they want, i myself have a bechlor degree in physics. Yeah chalk and mud are very close to each other lol. 

I dont want them to be tv & games & fashion generation.


----------



## gopherstateguy

Latin America


----------



## thefinisher

moore said:


> It won't come out of my house!!
> 
> 
> I wouldn't wish this chit on my worst enemy !!
> 
> I'm 3rd generation drywaller ....It stops here!! :yes:


Why? It is good for them to know a trade. I am glad I got worked like a pack mule lol. Taught me work ethic and the value of a dollar. Made me strive to succeed at whatever I did. I now have a degree and run our company. If things ever come down to it, I can get a job with my degree or pay the bills by pushing mud....Versatility.


----------



## embella plaster

thefinisher said:


> Why? It is good for them to know a trade. I am glad I got worked like a pack mule lol. Taught me work ethic and the value of a dollar. Made me strive to succeed at whatever I did. I now have a degree and run our company. If things ever come down to it, I can get a job with my degree or pay the bills by pushing mud....Versatility.


I 100% agree i will be teaching my boy because i tell you now no other job out there teachea you to push and respect that dolla......i owe my future success to drywall even if i change career it has moulded me into a freak of a worker


----------



## moore

thefinisher said:


> Why? It is good for them to know a trade. I am glad I got worked like a pack mule lol. Taught me work ethic and the value of a dollar. Made me strive to succeed at whatever I did. I now have a degree and run our company. If things ever come down to it, I can get a job with my degree or pay the bills by pushing mud....Versatility.


You don't have a clue The wear and tear of a pack mule. Bidding the jobs and paying someone else to do the work is easy... That's just flowing money. Try breaking your body up for 30 years day in and day out then get back with me.


----------



## embella plaster

moore said:


> You don't have a clue The wear and tear of a pack mule. Bidding the jobs and paying someone else to do the work is easy... That's just flowing money. Try breaking your body up for 30 years day in and day out then get back with me.


Both make very valid points my body is ruined......i still drywall bid and work with my guys while also subcontract out work i do it all but body is starting to play up now


----------



## gazman

embella plaster said:


> Both make very valid points my body is ruined......i still drywall bid and work with my guys while also subcontract out work i do it all but body is starting to play up now


I am double your age Aaron, believe me it doesn't get any easier.


----------



## embella plaster

gazman said:


> I am double your age Aaron, believe me it doesn't get any easier.


Every one laughs at me on site they are 40 and i am 25 but i have 10 years behind me and all i know is a come home and i am an absolute terrible house wife my poor wife had to do everything and she doesnt get it if your back is so broken how do you plaster but cant clean......i guess my injury learnt to deal with the work requirements nothing hurts me more then the repetitiveness of cleanin


----------



## gazman

10 years, if you were in NSW you would be due for a payout from the long service leave board. All for free, no contribution required.


----------



## embella plaster

Where do i join lol


----------



## tjetson

india/pakistan 
or
if trump is elected white people still may have jobs building things


----------



## embella plaster

I dont know what the hell to think he has so many good points but is such a tool of a bloke us whites in construction have become chit kickers


----------



## Kiwiman

embella plaster said:


> Both make very valid points my body is ruined......i still drywall bid and work with my guys while also subcontract out work i do it all but body is starting to play up now


:laughing: welcome to the beginning of the rest of your sorry life my friend, my body was ruined by your age as well.
I hate to say it but this job is very easy compared to a lot of jobs I've done, I found it's the cumulation of year after year doing the same thing that wears the body down to a withered stump.
You will do it....You will keep doing it.....And you will enjoy it damn it!!!


----------



## embella plaster

Thanks kiwi give m confidence that j am not a special breed of retarded human that broke easy i always wonder lol


----------



## embella plaster

Hear trump this is where all the illegal mexicans are hiding.......camouflage wont find me hear trump


----------



## thefinisher

moore said:


> You don't have a clue The wear and tear of a pack mule. Bidding the jobs and paying someone else to do the work is easy... That's just flowing money. Try breaking your body up for 30 years day in and day out then get back with me.


That was a bit of my point. Make them work to be better. There is nothing wrong with knowing the trade. Doesn't mean you have to be up on stilts all day or pushing mud. Sometimes you have to be smarter and adapt. My dad knew a long time ago that physically this trade will wear you down which is why we built a business. It is one thing to complain about how your body always hurts and 30 years this and you don't understand that. But, everyone has a choice. Eventually you tap out due to physical ability. I understand completely because I have done it. I have been the person pushing mud from sun up to sun down and sometimes I still do. Trust me, I often would prefer to finish a house than taking calls from 20 idiot builders. What happens when your body wont let you provide for your family any more?


----------



## moore

thefinisher said:


> What happens when your body wont let you provide for your family any more?



Good point! I guess I'll end up a truck ass like you!! :laughing::laughing:


----------



## gazman

Looks like the good old days are back, Moore and Tf going at it.:thumbsup:


----------



## gazman

All we need now is 2Buck talking about wooly animals, PT with his head stuck in a fence and the Captain giving out hard lemonade recipes. Ah the good old days.


----------



## moore

gazman said:


> Looks like the good old days are back, Moore and Tf going at it.:thumbsup:



I couldn't sleep last night with the pain running down the back of my left leg ..When the grasshopper truck ass posted about how hard his life is...It kinda hit a nerve !!!:whistling2:


----------



## thefinisher

Lol I do drive like 600 miles a week around my area. Never said how hard my life was, just that it would be good for the younger generation to learn a trade. Why not learn from their dad..... I did. You don't want your children to endure the life/trade you chose yet you give me sh!t for working smarter.... guess it's easy to criticize others yet shelter your own. Lots of people out there with $50k in student loans and can't get/keep a job in their "related field". Tradesmen are always needed. Guess you can leave it up to the Mexicans to teach their kids the trade..... if you want to come live the easy life come on down. Heck I would pay $20 an hour and pay for gas. Never even have to clock in... wake up when you want and work as many hours as you want.


----------



## gazman

moore said:


> I couldn't sleep last night with the pain running down the back of my left leg ..When the grasshopper truck ass posted about how hard his life is...It kinda hit a nerve !!!:whistling2:


Sound like the sciatic nerve. Pun intended.


----------



## moore

gazman said:


> Sound like the sciatic nerve. Pun intended.


It Is .


----------



## embella plaster

thefinisher said:


> Lol I do drive like 600 miles a week around my area. Never said how hard my life was, just that it would be good for the younger generation to learn a trade. Why not learn from their dad..... I did. You don't want your children to endure the life/trade you chose yet you give me sh!t for working smarter.... guess it's easy to criticize others yet shelter your own. Lots of people out there with $50k in student loans and can't get/keep a job in their "related field". Tradesmen are always needed. Guess you can leave it up to the Mexicans to teach their kids the trade..... if you want to come live the easy life come on down. Heck I would pay $20 an hour and pay for gas. Never even have to clock in... wake up when you want and work as many hours as you want.


Pay for my flight there and you got a deal our industry hear is even worse then mexicans we have chinese doing it at half the rate


----------



## moore

thefinisher said:


> Lol I do drive like 600 miles a week around my area. Never said how hard my life was, just that it would be good for the younger generation to learn a trade. Why not learn from their dad..... I did. You don't want your children to endure the life/trade you chose yet you give me sh!t for working smarter.... guess it's easy to criticize others yet shelter your own. Lots of people out there with $50k in student loans and can't get/keep a job in their "related field". Tradesmen are always needed. Guess you can leave it up to the Mexicans to teach their kids the trade..... if you want to come live the easy life come on down. Heck I would pay $20 an hour and pay for gas. Never even have to clock in... wake up when you want and work as many hours as you want.


Your killing me man!!! $20 an hour? :blink: 


How about you come up here and I teach you something .


----------



## moore

embella plaster said:


> Pay for my flight there and you got a deal our industry hear is even worse then mexicans we have chinese doing it at half the rate


Your better off where your at .. Trust me!! I know what TF is paying ....It ain't enough to live off ... unless you live in a cardboard box !


----------



## embella plaster

Haha its a joke would love a trip to states and see how u guys live


----------



## embella plaster

Its so stuffed hear we use to get $20 a sq metre now chinese do it for $11 or $12 we pay our workers well i pay $40 per hour they pay $10 per hour i dont know how much longer i can manage


----------



## embella plaster

Hey gaz...and aussie....keke not sure if you just watched a current affair they are promotingg asian trades thats all we fkn need


----------



## thefinisher

I would pay $20 an hour plus gas costs if someone was good enough. I am paying my guy right now $16 an hour plus gas. Let him choose his hours. No finishing houses. Just patch work, touch ups, and maybe an addition to finish. Haven't heard of anyone else in my area making more than that for a company doing that type of work. $20 an hour is a good wage around here for most anything.... not sure about Virginia.


----------



## thefinisher

Moore I would be willing to learn anything you could teach me.... however, would you be willing to learn what I could teach you? Goes both ways. Have fired older people that were simply terrible and thought they were the bees knees. I know you are a good finisher Moore but there is always something to learn even if it comes from a 26 year old.


----------



## MrWillys

thefinisher said:


> I would pay $20 an hour plus gas costs if someone was good enough. I am paying my guy right now $16 an hour plus gas. Let him choose his hours. No finishing houses. Just patch work, touch ups, and maybe an addition to finish. Haven't heard of anyone else in my area making more than that for a company doing that type of work. $20 an hour is a good wage around here for most anything.... not sure about Virginia.


My goodness, and I get abuse for being union? You should all want to be union with these wages. We made $40 an hour on side work in the bay area. However, a 1200 sq ft fixer upper is 500k and not in SF or San Jose.


----------



## thefinisher

A house like that may be under $100 here... so 1/5 housing costs yet half pay. Looks like a better ratio to me. My 2200 sqft house on 2 acres cost me 215k. Cost of living here is much lower than most places.


----------



## moore

MrWillys said:


> My goodness, and I get abuse for being union? You should all want to be union with these wages. We made $40 an hour on side work in the bay area. However, a 1200 sq ft fixer upper is 500k and not in SF or San Jose.


Your not the only union guy I know ... From what I hear It can be a blessing or a curse .. Depending on where your located ..


----------



## moore

thefinisher said:


> Moore I would be willing to learn anything you could teach me.... however, would you be willing to learn what I could teach you? Goes both ways. Have fired older people that were simply terrible and thought they were the bees knees. I know you are a good finisher Moore but there is always something to learn even if it comes from a 26 year old.



I have never! Claimed to be the bees knees . 


This chit Is just a living ...It pays the bills ! [sometimes] 

I know what you charge in SC..I know the prices in NC ..Tenn...Kentucky ..Va etc... It's sad!! 

That's my biggest bitch !! You take advantage of the illegals you use ..and don't tell me you don't ! When was the last time you paid your Hangers $11 per board for a cut up custom ? My guess is never....That would take dollars out of your truck ass pocket .. 

I bid against you all the time TF I know how this chit works ...It's you and D/Cs like you that have brought the labor prices down to what I was being paid In 1987 !! You say there are no local [boys]hangers or finishers in your area that are worth using ?? I call bullchit!! The illegals work for half!! That's why you use them!https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZtsgNQsQcZw


----------



## embella plaster

moore said:


> I have never! Claimed to be the bees knees .
> 
> 
> This chit Is just a living ...It pays the bills ! [sometimes]
> 
> I know what you charge in SC..I know the prices in NC ..Tenn...Kentucky ..Va etc... It's sad!!
> 
> That's my biggest bitch !! You take advantage of the illegals you use ..and don't tell me you don't ! When was the last time you paid your Hangers $11 per board for a cut up custom ? My guess is never....That would take dollars out of your truck ass pocket ..
> 
> I bid against you all the time TF I know how this chit works ...It's you and D/Cs like you that have brought the labor prices down to what I was being paid In 1987 !! You say there are no local [boys]hangers or finishers in your area that are worth using ?? I call bullchit!! The illegals work for half!! That's why you use them!


Sorry to interupt but as a 25 year old i look up to you moore you are the bees knees to me i could show you some things......but you could show me a million i stand at your window naked while you sleep you are my hero


----------



## moore

embella plaster said:


> Sorry to interupt but as a 25 year old i look up to you moore you are the bees knees to me i could show you some things......but you could show me a million i stand at your window naked while you sleep you are my hero


That's freaking funny!!! You have no idea what a hack I really am!!


:laughing::laughing:


----------



## embella plaster

Mate i see all your picks........i watch all your movies......i stand at ur window naked your alright to me old chap:thumbup:


----------



## thefinisher

Shows what you know... paid $10 a board for hanging last month on a cut up custom. Just paid my finishers $12 a board for a house. It had some level 5 walls but hey don't you level 5 your ceilings anyway? There are some still paying $4.50 a board. I don't pay less than $6. My subs have worked for me for 15 years. You know my dad made $4.50 a board 15 years ago... guess it was the whites that started driving prices down. Lol I hope Trump wins and sends all illegals back. Would be great for business! Can you imagine the demand? Profit through the roof.


----------



## endo_alley

cazna said:


> They will just appear out of need to survive, Where the training will come from well that's prob going to be DWT and u tube etc etc.
> 
> Plenty of training for builders here as they run a polytech course for a year on that but this trade??
> 
> You need steady supply of larger work and good cash flow to employ for but its the costs of it all, Wages, holiday pay more tools and so on and they have more rights than there employer, they can get money out of you in so many ways, I employed someone for nearly 4 years, Things where not going so well so one day I had it out, Told him whats what, Next day he leaves so I call my accountant and he asked what happened, I said I have enough so let it out, He said you cant do that you have to give written warnings and he now has 5 years to decide that caused him great personal stress and suffering and he could take you to court and get 5k out of you and you wouldn't have a chance.
> 
> I have enough work for me, Sometimes two, Ive thought about training someone up but really, Sit down and have a think about, HELL NO. Theres just no gain what so ever for me, Just a whole lot of stresses.


When things get too bad maybe close shop, and start a new business. Tell the guy that business doesn't exist anymore. Doesn't hurt to clean house from time to time.


----------



## endo_alley

thefinisher said:


> Shows what you know... paid $10 a board for hanging last month on a cut up custom. Just paid my finishers $12 a board for a house. It had some level 5 walls but hey don't you level 5 your ceilings anyway? There are some still paying $4.50 a board. I don't pay less than $6. My subs have worked for me for 15 years. You know my dad made $4.50 a board 15 years ago... guess it was the whites that started driving prices down. Lol I hope Trump wins and sends all illegals back. Would be great for business! Can you imagine the demand? Profit through the roof.


Our scale is quite a bit higher. But our cost of living is through the roof also. Most of my competition is illegal. And because of this, things that were accepted norms no longer are. Things like treating the people you work with dignity and providing a living wage. Illegals treat there fellow countrymen terribly. They may choose not to pay their help at all if a job goes bad. No taxes get paid. No insurance. Unless this changes , I agree with the statement, "It won't come out of my house!! I wouldn't wish this chit on my worst enemy !! " . Sounds harsh, but we have seen some incredible changes for the worse in just a few short years. What used to be a great trade around here is becoming a struggle. But I think it is all fixable if there is the will.


----------



## MrWillys

endo_alley said:


> Our scale is quite a bit higher. But our cost of living is through the roof also. Most of my competition is illegal. And because of this, things that were accepted norms no longer are. Things like treating the people you work with dignity and providing a living wage. Illegals treat there fellow countrymen terribly. They may choose not to pay their help at all if a job goes bad. No taxes get paid. No insurance. Unless this changes , I agree with the statement, "It won't come out of my house!! I wouldn't wish this chit on my worst enemy !! " . Sounds harsh, but we have seen some incredible changes for the worse in just a few short years. What used to be a great trade around here is becoming a struggle. But I think it is all fixable if there is the will.


 Instead of talking about a wall they should be talking about E-Verify. If builders had to E-Verify employees (some of you misclassify as contractors) there would be no work for them. We built a wall from the Pacific ocean half way through Arizona and they build expressways underneath it with trains and fresh air venting.


----------



## endo_alley

MrWillys said:


> Instead of talking about a wall they should be talking about E-Verify. If builders had to E-Verify employees (some of you misclassify as contractors) there would be no work for them. We built a wall from the Pacific ocean half way through Arizona and they build expressways underneath it with trains and fresh air venting.


I think if there is a will to stop illegal immigration there is a way. human and electronic guard stations. Seismic monitoring. Drones. Whatever works best for the least money. Around here, many of the employers themselves are illegal. So e-verify only effects legitimate businesses. The few that are left. We have check cashing businesses popping up everywhere. (Along with pot shops, that is the fastest growing sector) 2-3 per small town of 5000 residents. Minimal identification needed to cash a check. The check cashee loses 2%-4% off the top. Nothing makes it into a bank account. Everything goes unreported. I certainly am not trying to sound bigoted against any group of people. That is clearly not the case. But much as I enjoy water, (as I enjoy many Mexican immigrant friends) and as much as need water. I don't need a four foot deep wall of water coming down main street taking out all of the businesses and destroying the town. A little is good. Too much is devastating. With water. With immigration.


----------



## moore

thefinisher said:


> Shows what you know... paid $10 a board for hanging last month on a cut up custom. Just paid my finishers $12 a board for a house. It had some level 5 walls but hey don't you level 5 your ceilings anyway? There are some still paying $4.50 a board. I don't pay less than $6. My subs have worked for me for 15 years. You know my dad made $4.50 a board 15 years ago... guess it was the whites that started driving prices down. Lol I hope Trump wins and sends all illegals back. Would be great for business! Can you imagine the demand? Profit through the roof.


$12 per board for l 5. ? That's freaking cheap..


----------



## Knockdown king

Honestly it's going to change even the Hispanic guys are complaining of how hard it is most of the hangers and finishers i see are mid 30's and up no more young blood


----------



## HomeDrywall&Painting

embella plaster said:


> Both make very valid points my body is ruined......i still drywall bid and work with my guys while also subcontract out work i do it all but body is starting to play up now


Yes, valid points. I know some young guys who just don't want to do all that studying in college and rather go into trade. Something they don't realize or think about for years down the road. But its a need out there as more people rather not do it themselves with drywall and painting. It'll always be a need commercial-wise too.


----------



## Phillytaper1955

Panel de yeso hecho en Mexico!!! Very very common here American residential crews are almost nonexistent in my area


----------



## 800PoundGuerrilla

Loved the work. Loved the people. Loved the business. Loved the money. Loved the freedom. Loved independence. Loved the challenges. Loved learning. Loved teaching. That was yesterday. I believe in yesterday. 
Today, not so much. For years, I've been reading about labor shortages and what needs to be done to attract more quality people to the industry … how the same government that regulated the hell out of the industry needs to provide more money for schools to provide more trades training to students. How the same "industry leaders" that chose cheaper labor and more top down controls (investing more in management than mechanics) over equitable value exchange and tradesman self-determination needs to do a better job of "marketing" the "industry" … of convincing young people that construction holds many great career opportunities. Boulder Dash!!!!
An industry that benefited from explorers and experimenters with expertise has been destroyed by expert expeditors and exploiters.

Show them some respect and equitable exchange (money), and they will come, and learn while they earn, and build it. Make Construction Great Again.


----------



## BennieUnill

*Welcome to OWS.MY - Home*

Welcome to OWS.MY - Home Click here>>>


----------



## flooringguy

As long as there's work to be done, there will always be tradesmen!


----------

